# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور و مواصفات جوال نوكيا nokia N900

## mohamed73

صور ومواصافات n900 - n900 صور ومواصفات - مميزات نوكيا n900 - جهاز نوكيا n900 - nokia n900  
مواصفات عاليه
اولا نبدأ بالحجم
110.9x 59.8 x 18 mm, 113 cc
وحجمه ( الوزن) 181 غرام 
ثانيا الشاشة
لمس من نوع TFT
800x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches 
حيث انه يحمل ذاكره داخلية بسعة 32 جيكا
والرام بسعة 256 ميجا 
ومما يحتوي على
3G HSDPA, 10Mbps; HSUPA, 2Mbps
WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g, DLNA
Bluetooth Yes, v2.1 with A2DP
GPS Yes, with A-GPS support; Ovi Maps
الكميرا هي 5 ميجا بيكسل 
ونوع النـظآمـ الذي فيه هو Maemo 5              
الأجهزة الأبعاد 
    * الشكل: منزلق من الجانب
    * الأبعاد: 110.9 x59.8 x 18(19.55) مم
    * الوزن (بالبطارية): 181 جرام
    * الصوت: ~113 سنتي متر مكعب
    * معلومات إضافية حول الوزن والشكل:
          o شاشة تعمل باللمس
          o لوحة مفاتيح تنزلق من الجنب بالكامل
          o حامل 
Schematic of N900 Dimensions الشاشة وواجهة المستخدم 
    * الحجم: شاشة تعمل باللمس 3.5 بوصة
    * دقة العرض: 800 × 480 بكسل (WVGA)
    * سطح مكتب يتسم بأربعة أساليب عرض يمكن تعديلها
    * صيغ أفقية وعمودية (من أجل المكالمات الصوتية)
    * تسريع رسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد باستخدام الدعم من أجل OpenGL ES 2.0
    * التحكم في درجة السطوع
    * جهاز إحساس بالضوء المحيط  المفاتيح وطرق إدخال النص 
    * شاشة تعمل باللمس مع:
          o لوحة مفاتيح QWERTY كاملة تعمل باللمس باستخدام تنبؤ الكلمة
          o لوحة مفاتيح افتراضية موجودة على الشاشة
          o خيار قلم إدخال باستخدام قلم تأشير
    * مفاتيح مخصصة للتحكّم بدرجة التكبير والتصغير
    * كاميرا مخصصة
    * مفاتيح مخصصة للتحكّم بمستوى الصوت
    * مفتاح القفل
    * ضوء الإخطار
    * مفتاح الكاميرا  الطاقة 
    * مدة التكلم (كحدّ أقصى):
          o GSM لغاية 6.3 ساعات
          o WCDMA لغاية4.3 ساعات
    * مدة البقاء في وضع الانتظار (كحدّ أقصى):
          o GSM لغاية 278 ساعة
          o WCDMA لغاية 250 ساعة
    * التحدث عبر شبكة 1 يوم
    * wi-Fi لغاية 5.5 ساعات
    * مدة تشغيل الفيديو (كحدّ أقصى): لغاية 5.6 ساعات
    * مدة تشغيل الموسيقى (الحد الأقصى): لغاية 24.5 ساعات 
      قد تتباين فترات التشغيل وفقاً لتقنية الدخول إلى الراديو المستخدمة، وتهيئة شبكة المشغل والاستخدام.   الذاكرة 
    * تخزين داخلي بسعة تصل حتى 32 جيجا بايت
    * امتداد بطاقة الذاكرة نوع microSD، قابل للتبديل الفوري، حتى 16 جيجا بايت* (متوفر حاليًا)
    * إجمالي ذاكرة التطبيق المتاحة تصل إلى 1 جيجا بايت (RAM 256 ميجا بايت ، 758 ميجا بايت ذاكرة افتراضية)  تردد التشغيل 
    * نطاق رباعي EGSM 850/900/1800/1900, WCDMA 900/1700/2100
    * التبديل تلقائياً بين نطاقات GSM
    * وضع الطيران  شبکه البيانات 
    * GPRS الفئة أ، متعددة الفتحات الفئة 32، السرعة القصوى حتى 107/64.2 كيلو بايت/الثانية (تنزيل/تحميل)
    * EDGE الفئة أ، متعددة الفتحات للفئة 32، السرعة القصوى حتى 296/177.6كيلو بايت/الثانية (تنزيل/تحميل)
    * WCDMA 900/1700/2100. السرعة القصوى بالثانية تصل إلى 384/384 كيلوبايت/الثانية (تنزيل/تحميل)
    * HSDPA، السرعة القصوى 10 ميجا بايت في الثانية (تنزيل)، 2 ميجا بايت في الثانية (تحميل)
    * WLAN IEEE 802.11b/g
    * آمن WLAN: WEP, WPA, WPA2
    * برنامج تثبيت WLAN
    * مصمم لغرض توصيل TCP/IP المستمر
    * إمكانية العمل كمودم للبيانات بواسطة وصلة USB 
يتطلب  خدمة بيانات. قد لا تتوافر خدمة البيانات مع جميع الشبكات. قد تصل سرعة  نقل البيانات إلى 10.2 ميجا بايت في الثانية، إلا إنها قد تتفاوت وفقاً  لإمكانيات الشبكة وبعض الظروف الأخرى. يعتمد إنشاء واستمرار اتصال بيانات  على توافر الشبكة ودعم مزود الخدمة وقوة الإشارة.
الربط 
    * تقنية Bluetooth نسخة 2.1
    * ملفات تعريف بلوتوث: HFP, HSP, A2DP, AVRCP, FTP, OPP
    * دعم UPnP
    * موصل USB صغير يدعم الشحن وUSB 2.0 عالية السرعة
    * خرج التليفزيون (PAL & NTSC) باستخدام كبل توصيل فيديو نوكيا (CA-75U)
    * دعم تزامن جهات الاتصال وتقويم وملاحظات برنامج MS Outlook 
التصميم الرجوع إلى أعلى الألوان والأغطية 
    * الألوان المتوافرة:
          o أسود  التخصيص 
    * ملفات تعريف قابلة للتخصيص
    * سطح مكتب بانورامي ذو أربع طرق عرض
    * الأدوات
    * نغمات الرنين: .wav, .mp3, .AAC, .eAAC, .wma
    * سمات مثبتة مسبقاً
    * صور حائط بانورامية
    * اختصارات للمواقع وجهات الاتصال والتطبيقات 
برنامج وتطبيقات نظام التشغيل 
    * برنامج Maemo 5 وواجهة مستخدم تعمل باللمس المباشر ورسوم ثلاثية الأبعاد سريعة ونظام القائمة متعددة المهام والنوافذ 
Nokia N900 Maemo التطبيقات 
    * متصفح برنامج Maemo
    * هاتف
    * مناقشات (الرسائل النصية القصيرة، برنامج الرسائل عبر الإنترنت)
    * جهات الاتصال
    * الكاميرا
    * الصور
    * مشغل وسائط
    * البريد الإلكتروني
    * التقويم
    * Ovi Maps
    * الساعة
    * الملاحظات
    * آلة حاسبة
    * قارئ PDF
    * مدير ملف
    * قارئ RSS
    * رسم تخطيطي
    * الألعاب
    * الأدوات
    * مدير التطبيق للتنزيلات  أخرى 
    * تطبيق نقل البيانات لنقل معلومات PIM من أجهزة Nokia الأخرى المتوافقة
    * حدث آخر برنامج نظام تشغيل والتطبيقات باستخدام التحديثات التلقائية  عبر الإنترنت. يخطرك تحديث برنامج Maemo في كل مرة يتوافر فيها برنامج جديد  مجاني. 
الاتصالات الرجوع إلى أعلى
البريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة 
    * البروتوكولات المدعمة: بريد للتبادل, IMAP, POP3, SMTP
    * دعم مرفقات البريد الإلكتروني
    * دعم HTML الغني
    * الرسائل النصية القصيرة والرسائل الفورية منظمة في شكل محادثات
    * دعم لخدمة رسائل Nokia Messaging
    * رسائل فورية وجهات اتصال محسنة الشكل
    * أرقام متعددة وتفاصيل البريد الإلكتروني والرسائل الفورية لكل جهة اتصال وجهات الاتصال ذات الصور
    * دعم تخصيص صور لجهات الاتصال 
الأجهزة  التي تشتمل على مزايا رسائل وسائط متعددة متوافقة أو مزايا البريد  الإلكتروني هي فقط التي يمكنها تلقي وعرض رسائل الوسائط المتعددة. قد  يتفاوت مظهر المحتوى. بعض الصور ونغمات الرنين لا يمكن إرسالها.
Nokia N900 البريد الإلكتروني
إدارة المكالمات 
    * مكبرات صوت ستريو مدمجة للتكلم الحر
    * انتظار المكالمة، تعليق المكالمة، تحويل المكالمة
    * مؤقت المكالمات
    * تسجيل المكالمات الصادرة والمكالمات الواردة والمكالمات التي لم يرد عليها
    * الاتصال السريع بواسطة أداة الاتصال
    * التنبيه بالاهتزاز (داخلي)
    * مفاتيح جانبية للتحكّم في مستوى الصوت
    * صامت/غير صامت
    * جهات الاتصال مع صور
    * اتصال جماعي مع 3 مشتركين كحدّ أقصى
    * الاتصال بواسطة الفيديو: سيتم الإعلان عن توافر هذه الخدمات فيما بعد
    * اتصال بواسطة الإنترنت  المشاركة والإنترنت
تصفح مواقع الإنترنت 
    * يدعم متصفح Maemo من خلال تقنية Mozilla
    * محتوى إنترنت غني:
          o Adobe® Flash® مشغل 9.4
          o دعمAJAX (Java****** 1.8, XML)
          o HTML, XHTML, CSS
    * تفاعلات قائمة على حركات غنية 
Nokia N900 تصفح مواقع الإنترنت
Ovi Maps الرجوع إلى أعلى 
Nokia N900 Ovi Maps
GPS والملاحة 
    * جهاز استقبال A-GPS مدمج*
    * تطبيقات Ovi Maps
    * التنقل بين طرق العرض: خرائط ثلاثية الأبعاد غنية وخرائط القمر الصناعي وخرائط متنوعة
    * ابحث في الخرائط عن العناوين والأماكن.
    * اعثر على وجهتك باستخدام خاصية التوجيه. 
*تعتمد  وفرة وصحة خدمة تحديد الأماكن بنظام GPS على الشبكات اللاسلكية وأنظمة  القمر الصناعي. قد لا تعمل هذه الخاصية في جميع الأماكن أو في كل الأوقات.  يجب أن لا تعتمد كليًا على منتجات GPS وحدها لعمل الاتصالات الضرورية مثل  حالات الطوارئ.
تعد A-GPS ميزة تعتمد على الشبكة وقد تحتاج إلى خطة بيانات لاستخدامها. قد تضطر إلى دفع تكاليف إضافية لذلك.
التصوير الرجوع إلى أعلى
الكاميرا 
    * كاميراذات لتركيز خارجي بنظام كارل زييس بدقة 5 ميجا بكسل وفلاش LED مزدوج (معدل 4:3 و16:9)
    * جهاز استشعار CMOS، بصريات كارل زييس، عدسة Tessar 2.8/5.2
    * نماذج الصورة: JPEG/EXIF
    * فلاش LED مزدوج
    * ضبط تلقائي للصورة مع مفتاح التقاط يعمل بمرحلتين
    * الطول البؤري: 5.2
    * النطاق البؤري: من 10 سم إلى ما لا نهاية
    * محدد للمشهد على كامل الشاشة
    * شريط أدوات نشط
    * مفتاح مخصص للكاميرا
    * غطاء عدسة منزلق للحماية وتشغيل الكاميرا  آخر 
    * محرر صور على الجهاز
    * خرج تلفزيون (NTSC/PAL) بكبل توصيل فيديو من نوكيا (CA-75U)
    * UPNP بواسطة WLAN المدعوم
    * ضع علامة وضع علامة تحديد المواقع وحرر وشارك الصور مقاطع الفيديو
    * أضف نص إلى الصور الخاصة بك بواسطة محتوى العلامة: دعم نموذج العلامة: XMP, IPTC 
Nokia N900 التصوير
الفيديو الرجوع إلى أعلى
كاميرات الفيديو 
    * الكاميرا الرئيسية
          o تسجيل فيديو بشاشة عريضة بدقة 800x480 بكسل (WVGA, .mp4: MPEG4, AAC)
    * الكاميرا الأمامية: كاميرا ويب VGA 
Nokia N900 الفيديو
مشاركة وإعادة تشغيل الفيديو 
    * نماذج ملف عرض الفيديو: .mp4, .avi, .wmv, .3gp; أنظمة الفك والتشفير: H.264, MPEG-4, Xvid, WMV, H.263
    * تدفق الفيديو: أوعية H.264, MPEG-4, Xvid, WMV, H.263 in .avi, .mp4, .wmv, .asf و .3gp
    * تشغيل الفيديو في نموذج أفقي
    * خرج التليفزيون (PAL and NTSC) بكبل توصيل فيديو نوكيا (CA-75U)
    * UPnP بواسطة WLAN المدعومة  والصوت
تشغيل وتدفق  
    * مشغل الوسائط
    * نماذج ملفات تشغيل : .mp3, .wma, .aac, .m4a, .wav
    * تدفق الصوت، UPnP تدفق الموسيقى
    * نماذج نغمة الرنين: Wav, MP3, AAC, eAAC
    * مفاتيح مخصصة للتحكّم بمستوى الصوت
    * موصل صوت 3.5 مم
    * مكبرات صوت ستريو مدمجة
    * موسيقى بيانات متغيرة: علامات تبويب ID3، ميزة مشاهدة غلاف ألبوم فني
    * معدل البت يصل إلى 320 كيلو بايت في الثانية
    * ناقل FM 
Nokia N900 الموسيقى والصوت
الألعاب الرجوع إلى أعلى 
Nokia N900 Gaming الألعاب
الألعاب تستخدم رسومات 3D مع Open GL ES 2.0 
    * الألعاب المتوفرة:
          o Bounce
          o Blocks
          o Chess
          o Mahjong
          o Marbles
          o اكتشف المزيد من الألعاب في متجر Ovi 
الميزات البيئية

----------


## fouadi

شكرا لك اخي محمد بزاف كنت سوف اشتري هاد الهاتف مند عام تقريبا بي تمن 1000 درهم لكن لم اعرف انه بهاده المواصفات الرائعة بصراحة كنت اعتقد انه صيني هل تعلم كم تمنه اليوم وشكرا لك

----------


## boukhris

Thank you

----------

